# What to put in nest box for warm weather



## cowboyffa84 (May 22, 2012)

Ok first off I don't normally breed any of my rabbits after spring but I decided to breed a couple of does for sum summer meat, and I was curious to whats the best bedding to put in the nest box to keep the babys from over heating when it gets warmer? Ive never had any litters during the warm months so its kinda new to me all my nest boxes have screen bottoms and open tops to get more air flow.


----------



## secuono (May 22, 2012)

Remove extra fur, just enough to make it a bit soft and warm, rest needs to go. Save it for winter. Try straw instead of more leafy hay. If it gets very hot, 90s or more, a lot of people may bring the nest inside the house until late in the day.


----------



## dipence71 (Jul 27, 2012)

Yes I would definately bring the kits im if possible I have lost 2 full litters and a few here and there to this awful heat. so very disapointing..


----------



## mama24 (Jul 28, 2012)

I had 2 litters born this summer, 1 is 8 weeks old, the other is 2wks. I guess I've been lucky, I haven't lost any. I just let my does build their hay nests and pull fur. I didn't remove any of it, but the babies were crawling out of the fur the first day. They're 2 weeks old now and all of the bedding is gone, so I removed the nest box. They seem to be doing well. Its been a hot summer here in NC. I did move them out of the barn, so their cages are outside the barn with a tarp over them to keep the rain off, but I don't have fans or anything. I bring them some ice if it's over 100, but otherwise, I don't worry too much as long as they have fresh water.


----------



## flemish lops (Aug 3, 2012)

During the summer if it gets over 90 deg I will freeze a small bottle of water and put it against the wall of the nest box. This way if the kits do get to hot they can wiggle there way to the cooler end of  the box.


----------

